# the best UG lab



## oxymet (Oct 9, 2010)

hi, for your point of view who are the best UG lab that in this moment there are in UK and in the world???


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

I couldnt comment as not tried all of them, but Lixus tren ace is PIP free and smooth jab, no tren cough yet other than that not used UGLS

Also in general I think this post is not allowed because of forum rules I would delete


----------



## Anthony83 (Jun 9, 2009)

Ya it will be deleted by the mods mate,but IMO

1.rohm

2. Pro chem

3.catch up game with lixus,global brittanic and a few more.


----------



## enka (May 19, 2010)

ive got some global brittanic deca and its full of little black floaters


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

oxymet said:


> hi, for your point of view who are the best UG lab that in this moment there are in UK and in the world???


There is no such thing as the best UG lab. If you are happy with the lab/s products that you use then that is what counts.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no issue with the thread as long as the 2 banned labs are not mentioned in any way, and people don't slag others off.....so keep it civil and it can stay...

but to be fair no one can answer this as no one has tried every lab going...


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

enka said:


> ive got some global brittanic deca and its full of little black floaters


 :confused1:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Pro Chem...ROHM...Bio Chem...are all my favourites simply because I never had PIP with either and you get what it says on the tin, so to speak!! :thumb:

Thats not to say I wouldn't try other labs but I think they would have to be PIP free, cheap and generously overdosed to get the top spot alone...


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

enka said:


> ive got some global brittanic deca and its full of little black floaters


Pics?

Iv'e used a lot of GB stuff and always been very happy with the quality of the products.


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

personally i like Lixus products

british dragon was my number 1


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

enka said:


> ive got some global brittanic deca and its full of little black floaters


Worrying, I rate GB highly.

Do you have pics?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Pro chem never had any problems, then probably lixus, but these are the main too in my area apart from one called Ep which I have never used and people are using massive dosage's to get gains so thats costly.


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

been getting good results with lixus...and just started alpha pharma gear. the packaging for this stuff is fantastic, so if the gear is as good, then i'll be very happy!


----------



## enka (May 19, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> Pics?
> 
> Iv'e used a lot of GB stuff and always been very happy with the quality of the products.


yes i will provide pics if i can the close image as close enough, ps the are global biogen. they both have floaters but only one id say im having second thoughts about injecting without using a filter first.

they are to dark to be airbubbles and they definatley are there allthought they are minute, i bought them over bio chem as people on this forum rate them


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

i wouldnt even think of filtering anything if i thought there was something in it ... straight in the bin for me. not worth the risk IMO.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

enka said:


> yes i will provide pics if i can the close image as close enough, ps the are global biogen. they both have floaters but only one id say im having second thoughts about injecting without using a filter first.
> 
> they are to dark to be airbubbles and they definatley are there allthought they are minute, i bought them over bio chem as people on this forum rate them


IMO if they've got black bits inside the vile floating around in the test...fcuk filtering just fcking bin it...not worth it for a few bob... :cursing:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't bin it, take it back!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> Don't bin it, take it back!


GB do refunds now do they...:laugh:


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

as long as you kept the receipt mate, otherwise you can only exchange without one lol:laugh:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Lol surely take it back to your source and ask him for the non abcess juice :;-):


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> Lol surely take it back to your source and ask him for the non abcess juice :;-):


What if he's a cross breed jw007/robsta ego monster complete psycho...are you going to going banging his door down waving the big pointing finger hoping for a cup of tea and a biscuit while he roots around under the mattress looking for your refund... :lol: :lol: :lol:

:beer:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Pmsl, I certainly wouldnt go round there banging on the door. I would however do them a favour by letting them know they may be selling and or injecting abcess juice. I would def ask for my money back too


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

i already told ya .......


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Sk1nny said:


> Pmsl, I certainly wouldnt go round there banging on the door. I would however do them a favour by letting them know they may be selling and or injecting abcess juice. I would def ask for my money back too


You're a more balanced man than me...I'd just let there car tyres down and order £50+ worth of chinese takeaways to their house and stuff :laugh:

Fcuk with me will ya... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

Sciroxx, GB and Lixus for me. Opt for Sciroxx or GB due to less pip than Lixus from experience.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Sk1nny said:


> Pmsl, I certainly wouldnt go round there banging on the door. I would however do them a favour by letting them know they may be selling and or injecting abcess juice. I would def ask for my money back too


A decent source should take back the goods if you're not happy with them and havent open it. Surely they are a 'business man' so doesnt want to upset customers.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Achmed from GB wishes to state he provides the cleanest and most sterile gear as to date, his bath water/gear is safe!


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

^^^funny as ****^^^


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

G-fresh said:


> You're a more balanced man than me...I'd just let there car tyres down and order £50+ worth of chinese takeaways to their house and stuff :laugh:
> 
> Fcuk with me will ya... :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yes I will if it means 50 quits worthof Chinese paid for with the money you gave me for said abcess juice :lol:


----------



## C19H28O2 (Oct 11, 2008)

best test ive ever used was from nomad labs, only got hold of it once and can't get it again 

europharma is pretty good


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

organon sustanon

geofman test e

couple of my favorites

helpful thread will definitely look into some other brands

using burr labs a lot as thats what my source sells


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


>


Don't you EVER post another picture of me again without first asking permission! :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Parabolic (Aug 4, 2010)

Heard all good things about sciroxx, geneza, axio.

Then some bad things, tbh you can't even find answer to that question, one person will praise next will slate. Unless it's horrible product ie genuinely underdosed.

Same thing like reading movie reviews.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

t hall gym said:


> *organon sustanon *
> 
> *geofman test e *
> 
> ...


Yeah, two of the best UGL's going :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:.


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

mars1960 said:


> Yeah, two of the best UGL's going :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:.


thanks for the heads up :lol:

looks like i better shop around a bit

damn i get them at a good price to


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

I've only used enhancement labs test e and bdeu test e so couldn't really form an opinion yet


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

t hall gym said:


> thanks for the heads up :lol:
> 
> looks like i better shop around a bit
> 
> damn i get them at a good price to


He means they are Pharma's (ie. Government certified manufacturer) not a UG Lab (ie. Under Ground).


----------



## raf3070 (Mar 2, 2009)

C19H28O2 said:


> best test ive ever used was from nomad labs, only got hold of it once and can't get it again


I used this lab once, was awful, seriously underdosed, thank god its no longer around.

Ive used Black Widow and did really well off it, rate it highly, im on my second cycle of Lixus now, rate that highly too, just horrible PIP last time round, dosen`t seem as bad this cycle, but it is only early days.


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

BD were brilliant, now Global britannic for me,


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Whilste on the subject of ordering poms.

For pct in-house pharmacy seems pricey but legit but I'm sure I read about another one on a thread on here and now can't find it. Help jog my memory anyone


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

im stil a big prochem fan, is all iv used this year apart from some of the lixus rip blend too which hav got on with v v well


----------



## Wolf (Jun 7, 2005)

skinny - might be unitedpharmcies.co.uk, used them recently no troubles.


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Wolf said:


> skinny - might be unitedpharmcies.co.uk, used them recently no troubles.


That's the one, cheers dude


----------



## chiqui (Oct 28, 2009)

1 pro chem

2 lixus bit of pip but all good

3organon sust or cidotestons

and heard good feedback re sciroxx


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

r.o.h.m


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

For me british dragon was number one, like aslo generic labs, and geneza, I am on parabolin from Alpha pharma since yesterday, and I am waiting to see , it the tren is good as the box, it is fantastic.

falcou


----------



## falcou (Oct 5, 2004)

For orals I was hapy with demazolol from Jinan.

falcou


----------



## djmacka (Dec 4, 2008)

generic labs


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

ROHM

Global Britannic

Sciroxx


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

CELLTECH is by far the best lab ive used .


----------



## redneil75 (May 6, 2009)

always been interested to try rohm, they have such a good rep but never used yet. tend to find that most ugl's are much the same. back in the day BD was really good but it all went tits up. black widow was also good for the short time they were about. they go by a different name now? heard a rumour.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Testoholic said:


> *ROHM*
> 
> Global Britannic
> 
> *Sciroxx*


gonna try tri test 300 and pentadex next

you get what you pay for i think.


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

personally like pro chem


----------



## Poseidon (Jul 10, 2010)

Everyone has a favourite, British Dragon EU, Mazatek, Pro-chem, Lixus are all very popular.

It's down to personal choice.

Personally I have had no problems with Lixus and have found the products very smooth

It would be hard to say which one is better


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I don't see the point of threads like these as you can't state your opinion freely on the matter but that said GB & PC are very good quality IMO!


----------

